# dvd brenner



## melmager (4. März 2003)

jetz lasse ich hier nochmal die frage los

nachdem mein cd brenner "von mir gegangen ist"

brauche ich ja ersatz 
hat einer von euch schon ein dvd brenner unter linux laufen ?

sprich brennen von dvd und cd möglich ?


----------



## Christian Fein (4. März 2003)

oioi 

leider nein aber geb doch einfachmal:
meineDistribution meinBrenner

in google ein


----------



## melmager (4. März 2003)

naja was da kommt ist kurz:

theoretisch geht es  

aber

theoretisch kann ich auch auf den mount-everest *g*


----------

